# purplequeenvt's LGDs - lots of pictures!



## purplequeenvt (Jan 14, 2014)

Mira - almost 11 months











Murphy - 13 weeks old


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 14, 2014)

Murphy and his friend, Fred



































Mira and Murphy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2014)

Mira sure has grown up to be such a beautiful girl! 
Murphy is getting bigger it seems every day! I love how they compliment each other! Beautiful pup!

They just steal your heart, and the fact that they protect our herds/flocks is a real bonus. LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2014)

LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 23, 2014)

Some new pictures of my pups. 

Mira is now 1 year old! 













Murphy at 19 weeks


















My Border Collies

Meg


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 23, 2014)

Great photos.  I love that very first pic of Murphy - he really does look like a polar bear out taking a walk on the ice!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 24, 2014)

Great pics, love love love


----------



## kinder (Feb 24, 2014)

I love to see such happiness. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks all! They really are the best dogs! I've always been a dog lover, but these guys have completely stolen my heart. Mira is the clown and can always make me smile. Murphy is a cuddler and takes his job as a guardian seriously.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 24, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> Some new pictures of my pups. end quote]
> 
> Great Pics! Love Mira's face


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 17, 2014)

Murphy 21/22 weeks


























Mira


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 17, 2014)

Love the new pics!  Murphy is getting so big (lol, especially compared to your Border Collies), and the last of Mira is adorable!


----------



## kinder (Mar 17, 2014)

You are truly blessed.


----------



## Robbin (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 13, 2014)

A few new pictures. 

Murphy wasn't feeling very photogenic. Can't wait for green grass and for the dogs to be out in the fields with the sheep. 

He is now 6 months and as tall as Mira. 








Mira - she is 14 months


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2014)

Fabulous dogs. I was given a chicken killing Great Pyrenees, 2 years later she was the best chicken LGD ever! I am a fan of these wonderful dogs. Thanks for sharing such beautiful pictures of these dogs doing what they were born to do.


----------

